# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Dirtwork at 134th & Penn??

## Bob Loblaw

Anyone know what's going on at the lot between the Sonic and 7-11 on the south side of the 134th & S Penn intersection? 

Thanks,

Bob Loblaw

----------


## SOONER8693

> Anyone know what's going on at the lot between the Sonic and 7-11 on the south side of the 134th & S Penn intersection? 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob Loblaw


I was told by the guy at 7-11, that is just a staging area for a sewage line being put in in the area.

----------


## Bob Loblaw

> I was told by the guy at 7-11, that is just a staging area for a sewage line being put in in the area.


 Thanks for the info

----------


## catch22

Just as Pete watches building permits for Downtown and the north side, I stalk the permits for the southwest side. I haven't seen anything come up for that area, so the 7-11 clerk is probably right -- just a staging area of some sort.

----------


## catch22

And this is Oklahoma City, not Moore.

----------


## catcherinthewry

I can confirm that the 7-11 clerk is correct.

----------


## AAC2005

Maybe this will inspire someone to fix the pavement in front of the Sonic/7-11 on the Northbound side of Penn...screw it. Northbound Penn between 149th and 134th, while you're at it!  :Smile:

----------


## catcherinthewry

> Maybe this will inspire someone to fix the pavement in front of the Sonic/7-11 on the Northbound side of Penn...screw it. Northbound Penn between 149th and 134th, while you're at it!


I bet that road gets resurfaced before the new jr hi opens next August just like Portland got resurfaced  before the new elementary school opened this year.

----------


## bille

> Just as Pete watches building permits for Downtown and the north side, I stalk the permits for the southwest side. I haven't seen anything come up for that area, so the 7-11 clerk is probably right -- just a staging area of some sort.


Just because I'm nosy, assuming this information is available to the average Joe, where does one go to view said permits?

----------


## Bob Loblaw

Bumping this thread again since now that the sewage issues are done, they've leveled the ground between Sonic & 7-11 and laid cement down for what appears to be another fast food joint - anyone know what's going on or in?

TIA

----------


## Bob Loblaw

> Bumping this thread again since now that the sewage issues are done, they've leveled the ground between Sonic & 7-11 and laid cement down for what appears to be another fast food joint - anyone know what's going on or in?
> 
> TIA


Yeah, so I don't know a car wash from a fast food joint apparently - OKC Permit info says its a TLC Express Car Wash being installed

13600 S PENNSYLVANIA AVE
OKLAHOMA CITY OK 73170
Owner:
TLC EXPRESS CAR WASH

----------

